# Suicide Ideation VS Suicide Tendencies



## Orthocoderpgu (Mar 31, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the differnce between Suicide Ideation V62.84 and Suicide Tendencies 300.9? When would you use one vs the other?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 31, 2010)

Suicide Ideation is when the physician documents the patient's thought of commiting suicide, or fanticizing about how to commit suicide.  Suicidal tendencies is when he documents the patients attempts at going about the act of commiting suicide, in otherwords they get the rope they position the chair but they never go thru with it.  That is the best way I know how to explain it.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, agreed. Here some definations for tendency & ideation , Hope this helps!

Tendency is a worrying or unpleasant habit or action that keeps occurring.

It is a part of your character that makes you behave in an unpleasant or worrying way. Helen had been struggling against suicidal tendencies. 

Tendency - inclination: an attitude of mind especially one that favors one alternative over others; "he had an inclination to give up too easily"

Ideation: to form an idea of something; to imagine something ideational - consisting of or referring to ideas or thoughts of objects not immediately present to the senses.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you, that info does really help.


----------



## Emanuela67 (Jun 29, 2012)

Coding Clinic, Fourth Quarter 2005 Page: 96 Effective with discharges: October 1, 2005 

A new code, V62.84, Suicidal ideation, has been created for patients who have not attempted suicide, and who may not be considered a suicide risk, but who have indicated thoughts about suicide. This code is a secondary code only. It may be used with another mental health code when appropriate. 

Can someone help me?  Does the attempted suicide have to be on the particular admission that you are coding to *NOT *code suicidal ideation or does this mean that V62.84 can never be used with a pt that has previously in their life attempted suicide.  We have conflicting info from auditors that state that V62.84 cannot be used if a pt has previously attempted suicide in their life (not this admission) and another chart and another auditor that states if the suicide was on a previous admission, we can use v62.84 if the pt has suicidal ideation.  Please help!!!


----------

